# Convert .wps to .doc



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

Can someone steer me the right way as i am looking to know exactly how to change a .wps(works) into a .doc(word)

Help!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Very easy (assuming you have a full and recent version of MSWord.)

Open the .wps document from MS Word. You may have to click "All files" to see it. It may say that some features may not be compatable - say open anyway. My version of MSWord (2003) just opens it. 

To save go to: file>save as

Below the file name is: "Save as type" click the arrow and find Word (*.doc). Highlight this (it's the first option on my list) a press enter. You should now have two files in that folder: one = xxx.wps and another xxx.doc.


----------

